# free space after system installed



## yhq_34 (Apr 15, 2017)

Hi;
I use ZFS Automatic Partitioning to install system, and after that I found there are still free spaces left in the disk which system install; do you guys have some situation with me? How aviod it or do I need to re-install the system?

```
=>       40  976773088  ada0  GPT  (466G)

        40       1600     1  efi  (800K)

      1640        408        - free -  (204K)

      2048    4194304     2  freebsd-swap  (2.0G)

    4196352  972576768     3  freebsd-zfs  (464G)

  [CMD]976773120          8        - free -  (4.0K)[/CMD]
```


----------



## ShelLuser (Apr 15, 2017)

I can't fully comment because I never rely on automated installs, I'm the nut who drops to the console and sets everything up manually. But the real question here though is do you really want to bother for a mere 208kilobytes?

So what is happening here is that partitions cannot be of any given size; it heavily depends on sectors and cluster size as well. So sometimes when it doesn't fully match you're left with a small gap. It's really nothing to worry about.


----------



## Beastie (Apr 15, 2017)

It's mostly unavoidable. Various filesystems align their structures and the data differently. These alignments are always done one way or another in order to optimize space usage while increasing access efficiency as much as possible. You'll always lose some space here and there so leave it as it is and forget you've ever lost those few kilobytes.


----------



## ANOKNUSA (Apr 15, 2017)

Beastie said:


> Various filesystems align their structures and the data differently. These alignments are always done one way or another in order to optimize space usage while increasing access efficiency as much as possible. You'll always lose some space here and there so leave it as it is and forget you've ever lost those few kilobytes.



True, but the spaces between partitions were actually created by the installer deliberately. They're there for the reason you described, but it wasn't a side effect of the filesystem used. The installer just aligns partitions to sector boundaries.

But yeah, the short answer is that sacrificing 20% of 1MB prevents performance problems.


----------

